# Esta libertad limitada en la vida de las mujeres



## piciakina

Hola! soy una chica italiana y estoy escribiendo mi tesis para la uni en español castellano. querria preguntar si esta frase esta bien desde el punto de vista gramatical, como sigo confundiendo la gramatica italiana y española.. 

Esta libertad limitada en la vida de las mujeres era debida a la mentalidad del hombre en el siglo XVIII, víctima delos estereotipos de la tradiccion occidental, que tomaban como ejemplo Eva, causa del pecado original, extendiendo su culpa a todas las mujeres

Faltaran unos acentos, voy a ponerlos despues
Mi prof ya no tiene tiempo para corregirla...
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Pinairun

piciakina said:


> Esta libertad limitada en la vida de las mujeres era debida a la mentalidad del hombre en el siglo XVIII, víctima de los estereotipos de la tradiccion occidental, que tomaban como ejemplo a Eva, causa del pecado original, extendiendo su culpa a todas las mujeres.


 

Tradición, con solo una "c".
Eva es OD de persona, debe llevar la preposición "a".


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Y tampoco es correcto aquí el uso del gerundio. Debería ser "y extendían".


----------



## ManPaisa

Esta libertad limitada *en la vida* de las mujeres se debía a la mentalidad de los hombres en el siglo XVIII, víctimas de los estereotipos de la tradición occidental, que tomaban como ejemplo a Eva, causa del pecado original, y extendían su culpa a todas las mujeres.


----------



## piciakina

Vale!! muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Ynez

Yo solo cambiaría lo que te dijo Pinairun. Por lo demás me parece perfecta. 

(imagino que la falta de espacio en "delos" es una erratilla  )


----------



## Ibermanolo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Y tampoco es correcto aquí el uso del gerundio. Debería ser "y extendían".


 
¿Por qué no es correcto? a mí me suena bien.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Esta libertad limitada en la vida de las mujeres *se debía* a la mentalidad del hombre en el siglo XVIII, víctima de los estereotipos de la *tradición *occidental, que tomaban como ejemplo *a* Eva, causa del pecado original, extendiendo su culpa a todas las mujeres


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ibermanolo, no es cuestión de "si suena o no suena" (o sea, de si se usa poco o mucho). No tiene una función adverbial respecto al verbo principal ("tomaban extendiendo" no tiene sentido alguno), sino que es un claro gerundio posterior con un sentido de consecuencia: _Tomaban como ejemplo a Eva, con lo cual extendían la culpa a todas las mujeres_. O, dicho al revés, _Al tomar como ejemplo a Eva, extendían la culpa a todas las mujeres._


----------



## Ynez

> » Uso del gerundio
> 
> P: ¿Es adecuado el uso del gerundio en esta oración: "La profesora tutora es quien mantendrá una permanente comunicación con los participantes motivando, resolviendo dudas y orientando el desarrollo de los trabajos encomendados"?
> 
> R: El gerundio indica simultaneidad de las acciones invocadas. El uso que usted propone en el empleo es adecuado.



http://www.elcastellano.org/consultas.php?Tag=gerundio&Pag=0

Cuatro páginas con consultas sobre el gerundio.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez, ¿pones el ejemplo como semejante al que aquí se consulta? Supongo que no, porque son dos casos muy distintos. En el que tú propones hay simultaneidad y una relación de modo (la manera en que se mantiene la comunicación es mediante la motivación, la resolución de dudas y la orientación), mientras que en el otro hay consecuencia.


----------



## Ynez

Ahí están esas cuatro páginas, así que ahora cada uno puede sacar su propia interpretación de todo esto.

A mí personalmente me gusta más la versión de piciakina.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

MarieSuzanne said:


> Y tampoco es correcto aquí el uso del gerundio. Debería ser "y extendían".



Extendiendo me parece aceptable gramaticalmente.


----------



## Södertjej

No es correcto este gerundio en castellano por un motivo muy sencillo. El gerundio en español no se usa para hablar de una acción que sea consecuencia del verbo principal, sino para hablar de una acción simultánea al verbo principal, como una función adverbial. "Me la encontré llorando". "Consiguieron vender la casa anunciándola en internet". Con frecuencia ayuda comprobar si el uso del gerundio responde a la pregunta ¿cómo? referida al verbo principal.

En la frase de este hilo el hecho inicial de tomar a Eva como modelo tuvo *como consecuencia *extender su culpa a todo el género femenino, no es que la manera por la que se tomó a Eva como modelo de maldad fue culpando a las demás mujeres. Primero se toma a Eva como modelo de maldad, después se aprovecha para meter a todas las mujeres en el mismo saco y así poder ser machistas con la bendición de Dios. Y desde mucho antes del siglo XVIII, por cierto. 

Por lo tanto esta secuencia de los hechos no encaja con el uso correcto del gerundio en castellano. 

Sí sería correcto decir que se tomó a Eva como modelo del mal comparándola con los estereotipos de la época. Se tomó a Eva como modelo del mal comparándola con las virtudes que se consideraban deseables en una mujer. Acciones simultáneas, la está íntimamente ligada a la otra pero el gerundio no es la consecuencia, sino, por ejemplo, el origen. Lo cual es un uso muy diferente a decir "como Eva era el modelo del mal, se extendió su maldad al resto de las mujeres".

Eso sí, no hay telediario que se salte un par de gerundios como éstos, por no hablar de su uso en denuncias policiales y actas judiciales. Por eso suena "familiar". Familiarmente horroroso.


----------



## lady jekyll

De acuerdo con que el uso de gerundio en este caso es incorrecto, y abogo por los cambios propuestos por ManPaisa.


----------



## Ynez

> Esta libertad limitada en la vida de las mujeres era debida a la mentalidad del hombre en el siglo XVIII, víctima de los estereotipos de la tradición occidental, que tomaban como ejemplo a Eva, causa del pecado original, extendiendo su culpa a todas las mujeres



Más corto:

_tomaban como ejemplo a Eva, extendiendo al mismo tiempo su culpa a todas las mujeres_

Algunos ejemplos del uso del gerundio en español (CORDE http://corpus.rae.es/cordenet.html )

No nos interesa ahora esto, sino sólo recordar que las disputas que Le Cid francés suscitó fueron la ocasión de que Corneille alegase dos romances, haciendo así por primera vez fuera de España una cita del Romancero, que entonces empezó a divulgarse por Europa.
1910 - 1945 AUTOR: Menéndez Pidal, Ramón TÍTULO: La epopeya castellana a través de la literatura española PAÍS: ESPAÑA



Moviéndose según ella y dando ser a todo aquello que vocacionalmente sea él capaz de crear -siendo, por tanto, "poeta" de sí mismo y de la realidad en torno-, el hombre emprende de modo razonable las más altas cosas a que sus recursos alcancen y sabe lograrlas ...
1957 AUTOR: Laín Entralgo, Pedro TÍTULO: La Espera y la Esperanza. Historia y teoría del esperar humanoPAÍS: ESPAÑA


La extensión horizontal que tales expansiones recorren, no baja en muchos casos de un milímetro, siendo, por tanto, muy difícil que un corte muestre de un modo completo la arborización de los tallos polares y de sus finas colaterales.
1893 AUTOR: Ramón y Cajal, Santiago TÍTULO: Estructura de la corteza occipital inferior de los pequeños mamíferos [Selección de trabajos de inve ... PAÍS: ESPAÑA


A poco trecho no quedan ya ni aun señales de vegetación; piérdese y bórrase totalmente el camino, y el terreno es ya tan áspero y tan pendiente, que no pueden dar ni un paso más las caballerías, siendo, por tanto, preciso abandonarlas.
1844 AUTOR: Duque de Rivas (Ángel de Saavedra) TÍTULO: Viaje al Vesubio
PAÍS:ESPAÑA



esta concentración debió la enorme violencia con que se manifestaba en determinados individuos. Tal vez por no haberse difundido, haciendo de este modo imposible la controversia, pudo el ateísmo hacer tantos estragos en algunas nobles inteligencias.
1871 AUTOR: Pérez Galdós, BenitoTÍTULO: El audaz. Historia de un radical de antaño PAÍS: ESPAÑA


----------



## Södertjej

Ynez, añadir "al mismo tiempo" no es precisamente lo que viene en el original, donde está clara la correlación temporal.

Que se encuentre en el Corde ese uso del gerundio, no implica automáticamente que sea un uso correcto. Ese uso del gerundio entró en el español ya en el siglo XIX por influencia del francés por lo que hay multitud de ejemplos en textos con más de un siglo a sus espaldas.

A falta de bibliografía a mano, he encontrado esta cita en google que resume lo que aprendí en su día. Espero que alguien pueda aportar bibliografía más sólida que esto.


> Desde el punto de vista normativo actual, los únicos gerundios censurados son:
> 
> el gerundio de posterioridad (el gerundio no debe indicar acción posterior al verbo principal), como en *_Hubo un accidente grave en la autopista, muriendo tres personas_ (Hubo un accidente grave en la autopista en el que murieron tres personas); _éste es el caso de la frase que comentamos en este hilo._
> 
> el gerundio especificativo, como en _*El premio fue otorgado a la pintura presentando el mayor contraste de colores_ (El premio fue otorgado a la pintura que presentaba el mayor contraste de colores)
> 
> y, por supuesto, un gerundio sintácticamente mal colocado: *_Estudiando ruso llevaba tres años_ (Llevaba tres años estudiando ruso).


----------



## Ynez

Los ejemplos son para que recordemos el gerundio, que me da pena el pobre, porque creo que algunos quieren que desaparezca.

Vale, aquí tienes la idea del texto original, en estilo literario. Con los cambios parece un texto de informática:

_tomaban como ejemplo a Eva, extendiendo al mismo tiempo su culpa a todas las mujeres_

¿Dónde está la posterioridad?


Incluso con respecto al gerundio de posterioridad lejana (que es el que no gusta) hay mucha controversia. Las frases que rechazan algunos gramáticos son las del tipo:

_Nació en Madrid, muriendo en Barcelona_

que no tienen nada que ver con nuestro texto original.


Ahora podríais citar vosotras a qué regla en concreto os referís, citando fuentes con ejemplos. 

A mí me gusta el original por sentido común, porque me suena mucho mejor que la opción que tú propones.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

piciakina said:


> Esta libertad limitada en la vida de las mujeres era debida a la mentalidad del hombre en el siglo XVIII, víctima delos estereotipos de la tradiccion occidental, que tomaban como ejemplo Eva, causa del pecado original, extendiendo su culpa a todas las mujeres



A mí lo que me parece que está de más es esto: libertad limitada en la vida de las mujeres.

Asumo que la libertad se disfruta, si se puede o si la dejan a una, mientras está viva.

Una vez difunta, la única opción para disfrutar de la libertad es volviendo como fantasma (suponiendo que no te pongan una bola y una cadena en tu sábana) o volviendo como vampira.


----------



## Södertjej

¿Esta vida de libertad limitada? ¿Esta limitación de la libertad en la vida de las mujeres? Entiendo que la idea es expresar una vida que no se podía llevar con plena libertad.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej: Por ahorrar espacio respondo sin transcribir tu texto. Mis disculpas. 
  La cosa de los gerundios no es tan sencilla:
  “Me estoy mojando, porque llueve intensamente”. Gerundio consecuencia del verbo principal.
  La simultaneidad no es necesaria. Transcribo del Diccionario de dificultades del idioma español, de Manuel Seco, de la RAE. "Cuando el gerundio ... expresa tiempo, puede enunciar acción simultánea a la del verbo principal". Si puede enunciar simultaneidad es que también puede no hacerlo.
  El ejemplo de la venta no lo es de simultaneidad: la venta es posterior al anuncio. Puedo aceptar la anterioridad inmediata como simultaneidad, pero en ese caso con el gerundio precedido por la preposición en: “En anunciando la casa, la vendieron por internet”, “En hablando de mujeres, se puede hablar de machismo”.  
  Por otra parte, en el texto que nos ocupa puede haber simultaneidad: La causa de la libertad limitada de las mujeres en el siglo XVIII (sin perjuicio de que lo siguiera siendo  en tiempos posteriores) se atribuye a la mentalidad del siglo XVIII.  
  Pero me parece de más interés y más centrado en la pregunta original examinar la frase que nos ocupa. Transcribo la versión de Manpaisa, que parece la más aceptada y acertada:
  “Esta libertad limitada de las mujeres se debía a la mentalidad de los hombres en el siglo XVIII, víctimas de los estereotipos de la tradición occidental, que tomaban como ejemplo a Eva, causa del pecado original, y extendían su culpa a todas las mujeres.” 
  ¿Quiénes eran víctimas de los estereotipos? ¿Las mujeres, como indica la lógica, o los hombres, como resulta del texto?  
  ¿Quiénes o qué tomaban como ejemplo a Eva? ¿Qué o quienes extendían la culpa?¿Las mujeres, los hombres o los estereotipos ? La redacción parece referirse a los estereotipos, pero podría ser la mentalidad de los hombres.
  Esto es lo que creo que se quiere decir y que responde a esas preguntas: 
  “Esta libertad limitada de las mujeres se debía a la mentalidad de los hombres en el siglo XVIII, que las hacía víctimas de los estereotipos de la tradición occidental al tomar como ejemplo a Eva, causa del pecado original, extendiendo así (y al hacerlo extendía) su culpa a todas las mujeres.”  
  Creo que el gerundio cumple aquí las condiciones que dice Södertjej; pero si así no fuera, está la alternativa del paréntesis. 
  Desde luego la mentalidad y la tradición occidentales han sido las que más han limitado  la libertad de las mujeres, en el siglo XVIII y todavía hoy.
Una cuestión de ortodoxia, creo, del cristianismo y también, creo, del judaísmo: la culpa del pecado original fue tanto de Adán como de Eva. Si la mentalidad de los hombres del siglo XVIII la atribuía solamente a Eva, era errónea. También en eso.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No hay caza de brujas alguna. Lo que ocurre es que hay muchísima gente que no sabe cuándo un gerundio es correcto y cuándo no. Y, dentro de esta gente, hay quienes lo usan igual siguiendo "su gusto", como Ynez, y los que dejan de usarlo por miedo a cometer errores. Por supuesto, lo mejor es estudiarlo y usarlo bien.
La influencia extranjera la conoce cualquiera que se dedique a corregir traducciones del francés o el inglés. En las traducciones del francés se suele copiar el gerundio especificativo, incorrecto en castellano. En las del inglés, el gerundio de posterioridad, también incorrecto. Y, por supuesto, en las traducciones del inglés se incluyen no sólo los libros, sino también las noticias de las agencias de prensa y los doblajes de películas y series.
Y los múltiples usos del gerundio (como adverbio, referido al sujeto, referido al CD, en construcción absoluta, etc.) hacen demasiado complejo transcribir todas las explicaciones y sus ejemplos. A quien le interese, Gil y Gaya ofrece una excelente explicación en el _Curso superior de sintaxis española_, y también es completa la del _Esbozo de una nueva gramática_ de la Real Academia.

Manuel, en tu frase "“Me estoy mojando, porque llueve intensamente”, el gerundio NO depende de "llueve" (que, por otro lado, no es el verbo principal sino el de la subordinada), sino que forma una perífrasis con el verbo "estar", de manera que no es en absoluto un gerundio de posterioridad.


----------



## Södertjej

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Södertjej: Por ahorrar espacio respondo sin transcribir tu texto. Mis disculpas.


  Idem


Manuel G. Rey said:


> “Me estoy mojando, porque llueve intensamente”. Gerundio consecuencia del verbo principal.


Me estoy mojando no es lo mismo que un gerundio solo. En todo caso la consecuencia la aporta "porque", no el gerundio en sí mismo.

No he dicho en ningún momento que la simultaneidad sea un requisito para todos los casos. Se puede usar como respuesta a la pregunta "¿cómo?" en el caso de la venta de piso.

Coincido en que la traducción de Manpaisa es muy buena y coincido en el uso de extendían en lugar de extendiendo.

En cuanto al resto del texto, me pierdo, porque yo la unica simultaneidad (o falta de ella) a la que me refería es que el modelo de Eva como prototipo de lo que fuera, fue primero y ese modelo después se extrapoló a las mujeres en general. Y eso totalmente aparte de lo de la libertad limitada etc.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Södertjej said:


> ¿Esta vida de libertad limitada? ¿Esta limitación de la libertad en la vida de las mujeres? Entiendo que la idea es expresar una vida que no se podía llevar con plena libertad.



Tal vez; pero "libertad en la vida de las mujeres" no está bien expresado. Yo escogería la versión de ManPaisa.  



> A quien le interese, Gil y Gaya ofrece una excelente explicación en el _Curso superior de sintaxis española_.


Si esperáis un rato busco el Gili Gaya en la estantería... en alguna caja debe estar, porque tuve que tragármelo en la facul.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej said:


> Idem
> ...
> 
> No he dicho en ningún momento que la simultaneidad sea un requisito para todos los casos. Se puede usar como respuesta a la pregunta "¿cómo?" en el caso de la venta de piso.
> ...
> En cuanto al resto del texto, me pierdo, porque yo la unica simultaneidad (o falta de ella) a la que me refería es que el modelo de Eva como prototipo de lo que fuera, fue primero y ese modelo después se extrapoló a las mujeres en general. Y eso totalmente aparte de lo de la libertad limitada etc.



Pues me pareció que si la ponías como requisito general, y no advertí, mea culpa, que o donde te referías al ejemplo de Eva:
_
"El gerundio en español no se usa para hablar de una acción que sea consecuencia del verbo principal, sino para hablar de una acción simultánea al verbo principal, como una función adverbial_._"_



MarieSuzanne said:


> Manuel, en tu frase "“Me estoy mojando, porque llueve intensamente”, el gerundio NO depende de "llueve" (que, por otro lado, no es el verbo principal sino el de la subordinada), sino que forma una perífrasis con el verbo "estar", de manera que no es en absoluto un gerundio de posterioridad.



Conforme, me estoy mojando es una perífrasis verbal. Pero la mojadura está subordinada y es posterior a la lluvia. Eso no es gramática, es pura realidad.


----------



## Södertjej

Pues donde dije punto digo puntos suspensivos, para no dar por cerrada la enumeración. Lo que ponía a continuación (lo del "¿cómo?") esperaba que dejara claro que era otra alternativa, aparte la simultaneidad. Lamento no haber sido más clara en la redacción.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej said:


> Pues donde dije punto digo puntos suspensivos, para no dar por cerrada la enumeración. Lo que ponía a continuación (lo del "¿cómo?") esperaba que dejara claro que era otra alternativa, aparte la simultaneidad. Lamento no haber sido más clara en la redacción.



Aclarado. 

Me queda alguna duda, que ya mencioné:

¿Quiénes eran víctimas de los estereotipos? ¿Las mujeres, como indica la lógica, o los hombres, como resulta del texto? 

¿Quiénes o qué tomaban como ejemplo a Eva? ¿Qué o quienes extendían la culpa?¿Las mujeres, los hombres o los estereotipos ? La redacción parece referirse a los estereotipos, pero podría ser la mentalidad de los hombres.

Usar correctamente los gerundios es importante. Pero aún más que lo dicho se entienda sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## dansingasong

Me suena bien, el gerundio. Si se piensa en algo que sigue ocurriendo. Se podría pensar que la mentalidad del hombre en el siglo XVIII..., (sigue) extendiendo su culpa a todas las mujeres. El sigue o continúa estaría implícito en la acción que indica la oración. 

Cuando modificaron a: '...y extendían su culpa a todas las mujeres'. Se refiere a ellos, que en definitiva se está comunicando la mentalidad del hombre. 

Señores, creo que estamos hablando de lo mismo. Suena bien.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

dansingasong said:


> Me suena bien, el gerundio. Si se piensa en algo que sigue ocurriendo. Se podría pensar que la mentalidad del hombre en el siglo XVIII..., (sigue) extendiendo su culpa a todas las mujeres. El sigue o continúa estaría implícito en la acción que indica la oración.


No veo qué base hay para pensar que el verbo seguir está implícito, cuando ni se ha mencionado anteriormente ni se está hablando de una acción que en el tiempo sino de un hecho concreto: las características que se le daban a Eva se hicieron extensibles a la totalidad de las mujeres. Y una vez hechas extensibles, ya lo están, no se siguen extendiendo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

dansingasong said:


> Me suena bien, el gerundio. Si se piensa en algo que sigue ocurriendo. Se podría pensar que la mentalidad del hombre en el siglo XVIII..., (sigue) extendiendo su culpa a todas las mujeres. El sigue o continúa estaría implícito en la acción que indica la oración.
> 
> Cuando modificaron a: '...y extendían su culpa a todas las mujeres'. Se refiere a ellos, que en definitiva se está comunicando la mentalidad del hombre.
> 
> Señores, creo que estamos hablando de lo mismo. Suena bien.
> 
> Saludos



No, dansingasong, no se sigue extendiendo. Según la mentalidad del siglo XVIII, el pecado de Eva se extendió a todas las mujeres habidas y por haber desde el mismo momento en que lo cometió de una vez y por todas.
Si no fuera así, y se hubiera ido extendiendo a medida que iban naciendo más mujeres, se podría defender el uso del gerundio, pero como el gerundio es incorrecto...


----------



## dansingasong

Hola nuevamente, bueno cada cual con su idea. Creo que hay ideas, instaladas o no, que siguen accionando. 

Respeto sus ideas. 
Saludos


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

 

Por favor, referirse al tema especifico del hilo.

De seguir desviando la atención hacia otro tema, para el cual pueden abrir otro hilo, este será cerrado.

fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## Södertjej

dansingasong said:


> Hola nuevamente, bueno cada cual con su idea. Creo que hay ideas, instaladas o no, que siguen accionando.
> 
> Respeto sus ideas.
> Saludos


No se trata de ideas respetables o no, se trata de estructuras gramaticales que aportan un significado concreto. Ese gerundio va donde va y su posición indica a qué se está refiriendo, que es al verbo más cercano, no a la proposición principal.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Me he perdido en la gerundiada. Con gerundio o con otro modo verbal ¿con que traducción nos hemos quedado o por cual opta piciakina?


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que el objetivo de estos hilos no es declarar un ganador oficial, sino encontrar bibliografía de respaldo ante las discrepancias para discernir lo se considera aceptable en español de lo que no.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej said:


> Creo que el objetivo de estos hilos no es declarar un ganador oficial, sino encontrar bibliografía de respaldo ante las discrepancias para discernir lo se considera aceptable en español de lo que no.



Pues yo entiendo que es dar respuesta a las consultas que se formulan, sin perjuicio de que si hay discrepancias, se examinen con o sin bibliografía. 
Por tanto no hay una competición, y no puede haber ganador, ni oficial ni oficioso. Pero no es aventurado suponer que, si hay discrepacias, quien  formula la consulta o la mayoría de los participantes se inclinen por alguna de las respuestas. Al menos, eso es lo que he hecho cuando la consulta era mía.


----------



## Södertjej

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Por tanto no hay una competición, y no puede haber ganador, ni oficial ni oficioso.


Eso es exactamente lo que decía yo. Cada uno que elija la opción válida que más le cuadre. El OP no tiene obligación ninguna de decir por cuál ha optado, máxime si se ofrecen varias correctas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej said:


> Eso es exactamente lo que decía yo. Cada uno que elija la opción válida que más le cuadre. El OP no tiene obligación ninguna de decir por cuál ha optado, máxime si se ofrecen varias correctas.



Así es, eso es lo que dijiste exactamente, y por tanto tienes razón, como es habitual. 
No me di cuenta de que al hacer una pregunta estaba obligando a contestarla. Gracias por advertírmelo.
Pero esto no es materia para el foro abierto, ni siquiera para MP.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bueno, yo voto por la versión de ManPaisa. Ya sé que ya lo dije, pero me sigue pareciendo la mejor respuesta.


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> No es correcto este gerundio en castellano por un motivo muy sencillo. El gerundio en español no se usa para hablar de una acción que sea consecuencia del verbo principal, sino para hablar de una acción simultánea al verbo principal, como una función adverbial. "Me la encontré llorando". "Consiguieron vender la casa anunciándola en internet". Con frecuencia ayuda comprobar si el uso del gerundio responde a la pregunta ¿cómo? referida al verbo principal.
> 
> En la frase de este hilo el hecho inicial de tomar a Eva como modelo tuvo *como consecuencia *extender su culpa a todo el género femenino, no es que la manera por la que se tomó a Eva como modelo de maldad fue culpando a las demás mujeres. Primero se toma a Eva como modelo de maldad, después se aprovecha para meter a todas las mujeres en el mismo saco y así poder ser machistas con la bendición de Dios. Y desde mucho antes del siglo XVIII, por cierto.



Me he perdido un poco con todos vuestros aportes. Pero, sin ninguna duda, esto no es una caza de brujas contra el gerundio. Yo estoy en favor del gerundio, siempre y cuando se use correctamente, pues es un recurso lingüistico muy útil. Y, en realidad, si se conocen las normas, es bien sencillo. Para mí es válida la explicación que da Södertjej. También es cierto que hay una infinidad de bibliografía que aborda el uso del gerundio de forma muy distinta. 
Para mí, así es cómo debe emplearse el gerundio (ya sé que muchos discreparéis); por eso sólo uso el *gerundio de modo,* que es el que menciona Södertjej aquí arriba:

GERUNDIO TEMPORAL
El empleo de este gerundio es realmente peligroso y, por tanto, poco aconsejable. Su abuso provoca muchas veces situacióne de ambigüedad:

Vi a Paco *saliendo* de casa (¿quién salía de casa, Paco o yo?)
Me encontré a tu padre *comiendo* en un restaurante (¿quién comía en el restaurante?)

En las oraciones temporales que expresan simultaneidad, como la anterior, no es recomendable el gerundio. La frase debería ser:

Vi a Paco *cuando/mientras yo/él *salía de casa.

Tampoco puede el gerundio expresar posteridad:

Nació en Barcelona, *estudiando* en los Escolapios.

En ese caso, aunque hay diferentes opciones, los más recomendable es el uso de la conjunción "y":

Nació en Barcelona* y estudió* en los Escolapios.

Sí puede indicar anterioridad, aunque el resultado es excesivamente culto, muy formal:

El coche, *saliéndose* de la calzada, fue a parar a la cuneta.

Sería mucho más claro, por ejemplo:

El coche *se salió de la calzada y fue* a parar a la cuneta.

GERUNDIO RELATIVO:
Es el llamado irónicamente "de boletín oficial", debido a su abundancia en el órgano informativo oficial del Estado español y en otros ámbitos del lenguaje administrativo:

Se publica un decreto *informando* de la convocatoria de plazas.

Debe rechazarse y sustituirse por una oración de relativo:

Se publica un decreto* que informa* de la convocatoria de plazas.


GERUNDIO DE MODO:
El gerundio de modo, ese que se origina tras haber preguntado cómo al verbo, es, posiblemente, el más correcto y su uso no plantea ningún problema, es más, resulta recomendable:

Siempre voy a clase* corriendo*.
Habla *gesticulando* mucho.
No se puede entrar aquí *fumando*.





Siento el rollo, pero creo que es una forma muy breve y clara de explicar su uso correcto (fuente: _Guía para escribir y hablar correctamente en español _de Alberto Buitrago y Agustín Torijano, 2000, pp. 166-169).

Espero que le sea útil a alguien, porque me he dejado los dedos (jeje ).

Saludos. LJ


----------



## ManPaisa

lady jekyll said:


> M
> Espero que le sea útil a alguien, porque me he dejado los dedos (jeje ).


Excelente resumen.  Gracias, milady.


----------



## lady jekyll

ManPaisa said:


> Excelente resumen.  Gracias, milady.



Me alegro. Ha sido un placer .


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> Excelente resumen.  Gracias, milady.


Lo mismo digo. Ya tenemos una excelente referencia.

Y digo yo, ¿por qué no tiene el DPD una entrada que se llame gerundio?


----------

